# Local Dog Trainer



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

I am currently looking at sending my lab to Backwater retrievers. Are there any other places that might be closer? A quality place is a must, no after work training or weekend trainers. I am looking for a full time establishment.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

How far are you wanting to look? I know a few in East Texas that are top notch....


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

My pup is being trained here. Nice people, fully established. Competitive rates. They do require you make several trips out there a month to train with your pup (so you know how to use the commands/etc)...but these are scheduled at your convenience. Located in Spring, TX

http://drakesportingdogs.com/index.html


----------



## LT (Jun 25, 2006)

Call Bryan Lee with Horizon Kennels. He trained my dog this summer and I can't say enough good things about the experience. His number is 281-620-2804 and he is located is Sealy.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

NT,
It just depends on what you want. Do you want a good gun dog/or Hunt Test/trial dog, or a combination of all 3? 
I have been in the Hunt Test/Trial game for nearly 20 years now, and have trained several of my own dogs to the Master level while competing with some really great trainers. I can rest assure you that I've seen the good and the bad gun dog trainers in southeast Texas. You have one of the best right around the corner, at Oakwood Kennels. The owner/trainer is Ron Fruidenberg over in Angleton. 
His success ratio in the Hunt Test game is second to none.

If you would like, I can give you a list of trainers in the area, or you can go to PRTA and find a list of all member trainers located in Texas. 
Be selective and get references. Call and ask to watch one of their training session. If they say no, find another.










My


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

LT said:


> Call Bryan Lee with Horizon Kennels. He trained my dog this summer and I can't say enough good things about the experience. His number is 281-620-2804 and he is located is Sealy.


I second this. I was out there last week. He is a good trainer and a good guy. He has a nice place to train and kennel.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I did forget to mention that I too would recommend Bryan Lee. He is a hard worker, will allow you to train with him, and he is also HILARIOUS as heck. LOTS of fun to be around. 
He's a little farther away though.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Dukdogtx said:


> NT,
> It just depends on what you want. Do you want a good gun dog/or Hunt Test/trial dog, or a combination of all 3?
> I have been in the Hunt Test/Trial game for nearly 20 years now, and have trained several of my own dogs to the Master level while competing with some really great trainers. I can rest assure you that I've seen the good and the bad gun dog trainers in southeast Texas. You have one of the best right around the corner, at Oakwood Kennels. The owner/trainer is Ron Fruidenberg over in Angleton.
> His success ratio in the Hunt Test game is second to none.
> ...


With all due respect, thread starter, do a search on Oakwood Kennels and make your own informed decision


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

BRIAN LEE, JUST PICKED UP MY SECOND TRAINED BY BRIAN YESTERDAY. HE DOES A GOOD JOB OF TRAINING AND MAKING IT FUN FOR THE DOG.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Steve Hendricks with Hendricks Kennels in Katy TX. Best in Houston area hands down. (281)371-2344.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

You can also go to the next Tejas HRC meeting and ask other members. We meet at Gander Mtn on 290/1960.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Trainers*



WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Steve Hendricks with Hendricks Kennels in Katy TX. Best in Houston area hands down. (281)371-2344.


X2 on Steve. Honest man. I am sure there are others out there as well, like Dennis Crain in Bryan/College Station.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Make sure that you have valid references, then most importantly, check out the trainer himself. His/her personality, how the his/her dogs respond to trainer/training. Check out kennel facilities. Are they clean, safe...etc.

With all due repsect from here as well,
I WOULD NOT JUDGE A TRAINER SIMPLY BY THEIR WEBSITE!!! Go see for yourself.
Ron, Bryan, and Steve are ALL good friends of mine. Ron is just closer to Pearland.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I like Steve, great trainer...Heard good things bout Brian...Ron....nope wouldnt do it, 'nuff said


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

LT said:


> Call Bryan Lee with Horizon Kennels. He trained my dog this summer and I can't say enough good things about the experience. His number is 281-620-2804 and he is located is Sealy.


X2, he did my lab and my brothers, can't say enough. Called me repeatedly after training was over to make sure she was doing well.


----------



## Rat (May 26, 2004)

Night Trout said:


> I am currently looking at sending my lab to Backwater retrievers. Are there any other places that might be closer? A quality place is a must, no after work training or weekend trainers. I am looking for a full time establishment.


I am getting my second retreiver trained by Bryan Lee @ Horizon Kennels and have had a great experience with him.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Sea Aggie,
You do much training? I too am from the Cypress area and have lots of friends that are Tejas members. Maybe we can hook up and train sometime. I have 3 young dogs that I'm training right now. We are always looking for more guys to train with in our area. Come join us.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

The only way to go: http://drakesportingdogs.com/index.html


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Lab, which pup was yours?



labdog said:


> BRIAN LEE, JUST PICKED UP MY SECOND TRAINED BY BRIAN YESTERDAY. HE DOES A GOOD JOB OF TRAINING AND MAKING IT FUN FOR THE DOG.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

I got quite a response on this topic. I appreciate all the help and now have a great place to start. I have already called a few places and am setting up appotiments to go and visit there place. I went hunting on sat/sun and man that dog was awsome. I can only hope my dog will be close to that one.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I was out at Bryan's today. Man I love watching pups work, especially the young ones.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

plgorman said:


> With all due respect, thread starter, do a search on Oakwood Kennels and make your own informed decision





dwhite said:


> I like Steve, great trainer...Heard good things bout Brian...Ron....nope wouldnt do it, 'nuff said


Don't know Ron or anything about Oakwood kennels, but I have heard nothing but good things about him. Is there something that needs to be known about him or his facilities? Again, I dont know him, but I think that we have a responsibility to other potential dog owners to tell the story so that others dont make a bad decision.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nite trout...I sent my lab to Best Retrievers in Paige,Tx. I wanted something closer but I'm like you, I wanted the best there was. I visted several kennels and by far, this guy was the best. Very clean kennel, great programs and he came highly recommended. His name is Rody Best. I live in Pearland and if you want to see a product of his training just let me know and we can hook up and you can see her work. Just let me know.

www.bestretrievers.com


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hendricks is good, Joey Hanks in Winnie is very good also. His # is 281-615-7976.. The best of all is Steve Biggers, but he's a little pricey!!


----------

